# h2o2 & 'mulching'



## humantis (Feb 20, 2007)

Rick -

Do you think using something like a dilution of concentrated h2o2 might work as well? It's completely organic, just breaks down into water and sterilizes the heck out of everything.

I was also wondering if you had live plants in the enclosure if simply composting the bug bits would work - basically just kind of disinfecting w/ peroxide as mentioned above, then turning the sand/soil over enough that it can naturally decompose and feed the plants... ?


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2007)

For cleaning? Hot soapy water is all you need.


----------

